
Chrome plugin that adds a laugh track to all videos - fjallstrom
https://labs.earthpeople.se/2019/02/make-all-videos-fun-to-watch/
======
xiphias2
Is there an inverse mode where it removes the laugh track?

~~~
teekert
For the big bang theory?

~~~
dogsgobork
Not really an improvement.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKS3MGriZcs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKS3MGriZcs)

~~~
teekert
Hahaha, cool. But I guess the cringe would be less if they didn't wait for the
inaudible laughing to be over...

------
pkz
Awesome hack! Thank you for arranging the stupid hackathon edition in Sweden
(participated the first time).

~~~
StavrosK
I really want to organize one of these where I live, but I'm afraid nobody
would come. This is the sort of stuff that I love doing, and this really is a
great hack.

~~~
fjallstrom
developer/organizer here. hi! arranging a stupid hackathon is almost too easy,
and loads of fun. attendees are usually very forgiving and happy, and if
something fails it is stupid and therefor on brand. i make them annually in
sweden, and this was year no3. fantastic experience.

~~~
StavrosK
Thanks for the info! Unfortunately the tech community where I am has shrunk to
almost nothing due to the recession, so I don't think there would be enough
people joining :(

------
maxxxxx
Laugh tracks are a clear sign to me that humanity is not as evolved as we
think we are. Add butt implants to that.

~~~
criddell
I think the opposite. The effectiveness of laugh tracks make it very clear how
social we are. Even when we are doing something in isolation (like watching
tv), we want to be part of a group.

I'm with you on butt implants though.

------
ddtaylor
For me this is pure torture.

~~~
_asummers
This is my nightmare. Laugh tracks are one of the most obnoxious sound
additions to any piece of media, to me. If the situation is supposed to be
funny, it should be self evident, and should no require some additional cue.
Conversely, if something is not funny, the laugh track sounds forced, and it
creates a really unpleasant viewing experience for me.

~~~
laumars
In fairness, often “laugh tracks” are actually live studio audiences (eg Big
Bang Theory) and much like how live concert recordings (where you can hear the
crowd) are sometimes great when it’s a good concert, hearing the studio
audience _can_ improve you’re experience of a genuinely funny TV show. The
problem is when it’s artificially added or you hear it on a show you don’t
find funny; then it goes from being a subtle improvement to a massively
jarring distraction.

However given how jarring it is when you don’t find something funny compared
with how little it adds to the overall comedy, I can totally understand why
people often hate hearing laughter in shows.

~~~
_asummers
My understanding of the live studio audiences is that they prompt the
laughter. Is that correct? If so, the audience laughing at the jokes is just
an illusion, even if genuine.

~~~
laumars
Depends on the show. Some do but some don't. However even ones without a
laughter prompt will usually have a compere / warm up acts who will whip the
audience up so they're already laughing at jokes before the main show begins
recording.

------
dersoi
I used it on the annus horribilis speech, and now I feel bad...

------
charliesharding
I know it was just posted but 0 reviews and it being able to "read and change
all your data on websites you visit" is a bit much

~~~
fjallstrom
hai! developer here. uploaded it this weekend during a hackathon. the
permissions are absurd, but my sleepy head couldn't figure out how limit the
permissions yo youtube only.

~~~
JamieF1
I made a chrome extension a good while back that only ran on Facebook, I
assume it still works. Here's the link if it helps:
[https://github.com/JamieFarrelly/zuckerberg-
reactions/blob/m...](https://github.com/JamieFarrelly/zuckerberg-
reactions/blob/master/manifest.json)

~~~
fjallstrom
cheers, will check!

------
Jhndb
Pretty cool, how does it work?

~~~
fjallstrom
it just listens for silence and cues some audio files in the background. it
works most of the time, but could definately be improved.

------
onion-soup
why? can we let laugh track die off in peace? it belongs to museum of
cinematography.

